

Haskell Logo Contest Results - huhtenberg
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?num_winners=1&id=E_d21b0256a4fd5ed7&algorithm=beatpath

======
AndrewO
I like it. It kinda reminds me of '80s era Syd Mead designs for some reason
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syd_Mead>).

------
fixie
Direct link to submitted logos: <http://www.haskell.org/logos/poll.html>

Link was buried in a heap of text.

~~~
gamache
And from there, the winning logo (#51 by Jeff Wheeler):

<http://www.haskell.org/logos/logos/logo7000.png>

~~~
sethg
All aboard LambdaTrak!

------
twopoint718
I really liked this haskell ambigram:
<http://www.haskell.org/logos/logos/HaskelmR.png>

------
TweedHeads
Some good designs.

Why not an H in the shape of a tie fighter?

Or a black & white mirrored lambda? like yin yang?

Was the contest announced here in HN?

